# Missing Stack Cap



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

When I was cleaning my airconditioner last month I noticed that I was missing the cap on the vent stack for I think the blackwater tank. I think it was blackwater because it smelled sort of... black. Is this a major problem or can I wait until a maintenance day to fix it?

Reverie


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can wait. I can think of a few reasons for having the cap but I can think of no reason that you need to rush to fix it. You may want to get the upgrade cap that has a wind vane on it that swings the vent around and pulls a vacuum on the tank.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh boy! Oh boy! I get to do another mod!









Thanks Andy. I owe you one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

just don't wait until maintenance day to go get the cap.
If you wait till the last minute, it'll be on backorder and they'll blame it on the hurricanes.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is the upgrade vent cap!!









Rotating vent cap


----------

